
Evidence of massive-scale emotional contagion through social networks (2014) [pdf] - kick
https://www.pnas.org/content/pnas/111/24/8788.full.pdf
======
kick
Past coverage (though using the abstract at the time):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7956470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7956470)

I think this is one of the more important papers in the past ten years, and it
seems like a shame how few people have read it.

